# ppi ques...



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hmmm, I have a question . I was diagnosed with gastroparesis about 8 mos ago. gp is where ure stomach doesnt empty for over many hours, so u have severe acid reflux, nausea, and worse. I have had ibs-d for about 8 years, which makes for a bad combo. I was on prilosec for about 4 yrs for reflux, and never had a prob until the gp surfaced. now I have been on aciphex, nexium, prevacid, and protonix--and all seem to not be very effective. I have to avoid most acidic foods-sodas, teas, tomatos, etc. Im so sick for these ppis, yet what else is there? I also take prevacid etc when things get bad. Im 23 yrs old, how can one live with this? We are still trying to get my stomach to empty faster, which hopefully will stop the relfux, but its hard b/c of the ibs prob! what else can I do here? Im afraid to go off the ppis, but oh well, I have burning all the time.art


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Art,-I was also on prilosec for 7 weeks. Not only did my acid reflux get much worst. But as a bonus my IBS became 10x worst. I personally don't believe the PPI's are the answer!! Nor having Surgery for this condition. My advice to you is go the alternative route. I've been off the PPI's now for over 2 years and feel about 70% better. Its so nice not to have that burning sensation. I had mine in my chest, throat, sinus, had trouble swallowing, constant sore throats, in addition to the IBS stuff. The big changes I made were in my diet!! Started eatingwith lunch or dinner, asparagus!! cooked/steamed greens(chard, spinich, kale, stringbeans, zuchini) start eating orange(yams, butternut squash) stop eating any junk food, fried foods, sugary foods, spices, dairy) consider taking supplements, enzymes, probiotics, aloe vera) The best way regarding these supplemens is to do your own Experiments!! Try different brands,different times of the day, different dosages,) and most importantly don't lose hope!! It does get better!!Trust me!! I had so much acid coming up, and was so tempting to go back to the PPI's or H2 blockers, but after talking with many people who also suffered for years with this..and finally feeling better!!..thought I give it a go..to beat the acid!! and one of the best feelings now is to go through the day.. knowing I didn't take any of those miserable drugs, and feeling fine!! Good Luck!!


----------



## ginabug (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi I have the same problem. I could tell my stomach was not emptying and felt nausiated and had lots of gas in my stomach. I was on propulsid severl years ago but it is no longer on the market. My doctor prescribed domperidome which worked wonders. I took it for two weeks and feel better already. I trying to reduce the ppi because i think my diarrhea and cramping is agravated by them


----------

